# City rigs or Horseshoe rigs



## jcain1998 (Aug 19, 2016)

Has anybody fished these rigs recently and how they done?


----------



## Buzbe (Jun 15, 2016)

Unfortunately most of those Rigs have been removed, but the area still has very good bottom fishing for Grouper, Beeliners etc. I live on the MS Gulf Coast and see you are around Fish River, my suggestion is to trailer down to OB and fish from there, you guys have some awesome fishing 30 miles or less, a lot closer than the City Rigs or Horse Shoe area.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Fishing South of the City rigs to the horseshoe rig area has been good for YFT lately if you can find and fish behind the shrimp boats. Too early for the monster YFT's, but the schoolie sized ones are there. Tight lines.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Buzbe Curious what general area outside OB are you talking about ?


----------



## Buzbe (Jun 15, 2016)

IMO the area off Orange Beach and Pensacola has a lot more bottom fishing and pelagic opportunities close in than going 65+ miles to the area the City Rigs and Horseshoe Rig are. I have never considered the CR & HR to be a dependable tuna area and more of a bottom fishing area. I do not profess to know the area off OB and Pensacola as well as anyone from there, but I have fished there several times and IMO think it has much closer opportunities than the waters off MS where we have to go 25-30+miles to get into deep enough water for AJ, dolphin, etc and you guys catch them within site of land. If I lived in Point Clear and someone said do you want to go bottom fishing and do I want head SW or SE, I would go SE every time. As far as a general area you guys have done such an awesome job with your artificial reefs that you have countless options, if you are talking Pelagics, I would let Hilton's be my guide.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the reply ed


----------

